# Might pack up the boat for the year!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

It looks like I might be hanging up fishing with my boat this year. Right now we had a lot of rain in eastern Kentucky & Ohio. That means the Ohio River here will be going UP, before it gets back down the COLD weather will be arriving. 
Unless there is a warm spell in November; or if I go out in a friends boat that is IT for fishing from a boat. I might try to do some bank fishing, if the weather is mild enough.
I did catch a couple more catfish this season, but not many more as I had hoped. I am still debating if I should sell my boat. I spent a lot of money on repairs and taxes just for less than 10 fish.
If I can get some guys to help me with my boat then I would try to go out to fish! Or if some had an open seat in their boat I would go fish with them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Make a trip to Sandusky bay if you want to catch some serious numbers and size


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah Sandusky bay will wear you out!


----------

